# Equest worming programme.



## piaffe (24 August 2008)

Iwas in the saddlers the other week and they were talking about the equest worming programme. I am pretty sure that they said that you do equest, then equest paramox, then equest, then the paramox. I was trying to listen but the kids wouldn't be quiet.

I then mentioned it to a friend who said it was not correct.

so am a little confused.  Anyone able to fill me in?


----------



## katie_southwest (24 August 2008)

Yes it says to Pramox Autumn and Spring and Equest Summer and Winter, I got a box with a years worth and thats what it says on it


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 August 2008)

Nope, you are correct.  Paramox Spring and Autumn and Equest Summer and Winter.







Prior to Paramox you used to have to use 4x Equest per year and 2 x Equitape (on that worming programme).


----------



## RachelB (24 August 2008)

Yes, it's a 13 week/3 month dosing interval. Much cheaper as you only have to worm 4 times! Alternatively, I am planning to worm count in summer and only use the summer Equest if necessary - even cheaper!


----------



## piaffe (24 August 2008)

Thanks everyone. Doesn't it make life easier?!


----------



## piaffe (24 August 2008)

Where did you find that diagram? I was looking everywhere on the net for something ike that.


----------



## the watcher (24 August 2008)

but a warning for anybody with mares in foal, Pramox is not approved, so for spring and winter you would need to go back to Equest and Equitape


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 August 2008)

LOL I raided the Nutrecare website (tis where I buy my wormers)!!!!


----------



## Emma27 (24 August 2008)

A worm count doesn't cover Tapeworm, you would have to have bloods taken to rule out a Tapeworm burden if you were only going to worm in the summer.


----------



## Donkeymad (25 August 2008)

With the Equest/Pramox or Equest/Equitape system, you don't need to change your wormers each year either. Another bonus!


----------

